# Halloween FX Props: 2015 Prop Building Contest



## MadCityHaunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share this here to help get the word out. If this doesn't conform to forum guidelines please let me know and I can amend as needed.

Halloween FX is having a 2015 Prop Building Contest with a $350 dollar Pneumatics Prize Package. Here are the details!









(Click Here for Fullsize Flyer)


----------

